# Wish lists disappeared!! (Whew! They're back.)



## YorkieMom (Sep 28, 2010)

I went to look at my Wish lists on Amazon and they are all gone.  Has this happened to anyone else? Does anyone know how, or if, I can get them back?
Thank you


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Amazon says that it's a glitch and they are working to get them back up.  The Wish List and Registry person I chatted with said they hope to have it back up in 24 hours...


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

So weird not having it there to view.


----------



## Meka (Sep 8, 2011)

Mine is gone as well. I hope they can restore it, I use it as a way to keep track of the books I want to read, which is about 600 titles. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

They sure are having some glitches. My profile also went away and then came back. 

They sure love to fiddle. I have a lot of stuff in wishlists too. I have trust that it all will be back. It always does eventually on amazon.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Anybody checked to see if they're visible via Kindle.  I am not in range of wifi at the moment?

I'm sure it's just something they're working on. I'm sure it'll be back before too long.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Anybody checked to see if they're visible via Kindle. I am not in range of wifi at the moment?
> 
> I'm sure it's just something they're working on. I'm sure it'll be back before too long.


I only have my PW in hand and there are no wishlists showing. They are gone. . 
They will be back. They will be back. They will be back.


----------



## Meka (Sep 8, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Anybody checked to see if they're visible via Kindle. I am not in range of wifi at the moment?
> 
> I'm sure it's just something they're working on. I'm sure it'll be back before too long.


I checked my Kindle and and it's not visible there either.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## YorkieMom (Sep 28, 2010)

Whew! I just went and checked , again, and they're back!  Sorry, everyone, I just panicked when they were gone. I'd never remember all the books I had on there.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Crisis Averted!


----------



## Meka (Sep 8, 2011)

YAY....mine is back! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Mine are also back.  However, I think now is probably a good time to print them out so I have a record of what was on them


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

I wonder if it was because of the Heartbleed Bug? I know that most review sites have disabled all kindle copies of books because of it....


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

MLPMom said:


> I wonder if it was because of the Heartbleed Bug? I know that most review sites have disabled all kindle copies of books because of it....


 I'm not sure exactly why that would be an appropriate response. And don't see that it would do any good? Anyway, Amazon's site is not susceptible -- they don't use whatever it is the bug affects.

More likely they're looking to add features and temporarily disabled them to test something . . . possible connected with hooking up the kindle cloud and the cloud drive service.


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

It just happened at the same time all the review sites took down the option for kindle books to be downloaded and then they were redoing the Cloud so I am wondering if they were connected, not as in Amazon was a target or wasn't safe but as in there were making it safer (all of their site) and therefore were redoing the wishlists as well as other things.


----------

